# Twang??



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I been seeing reference to "twang" in the Habanos forums here, and don't know what is meant by that. I figure it is a descriptive term but, what is it describing? Is it a taste? If so, what kind? Is it a reference to a spiciness or pepperyness? If so, what kind of spice or pepper? Inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

i think it's sorta like tain't.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

I have relatively little experience with habanos and probably shouldn't even venture an opinion on this subject, but I will go out on a limb and let someone wiser saw it off:

I think twang has something to do with the aroma of the wrapper. There's a particular fragrance that I've noticed with cuban cigars that reminds me of corojo leaf on NCs. It's not the same exactly, but it's the closest thing I can associate with it. :2 

So I wonder... is "twang" an element of the aroma, or one of taste, or both, or is it just a catch phrase for the uniqueness of habanos?

I think I will finish this Boli pc to further this important research... 

:w


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

"TWANG" is a taste and feeling on your tounge and mouth that only comes from Habanos cigars. It is hard to explain exatly but once you smoke a true Cuban cigar and experience the "twang" you will know exaclty what it is refering to. It is almost like its not a flavor but a feeling overall. I hope this helps. Maybe someone can explain it better than I can. RJT


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Leeboob said:


> i think it's sorta like tain't.


You are correct it "tain't a non Cuban thing...... RJT


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

RJT said:


> "TWANG" is a taste and feeling on your tounge and mouth that only comes from Habanos cigars. It is hard to explain exatly but once you smoke a true Cuban cigar and experience the "twang" you will know exaclty what it is refering to. It is almost like its not a flavor but a feeling overall. I hope this helps. Maybe someone can explain it better than I can. RJT


:tpd:


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

RJT said:


> "TWANG" is a taste and feeling on your tounge and mouth that only comes from Habanos cigars. It is hard to explain exatly but once you smoke a true Cuban cigar and experience the "twang" you will know exaclty what it is refering to. It is almost like its not a flavor but a feeling overall. I hope this helps. Maybe someone can explain it better than I can. RJT


I have smoked several cubans now and I still dont know what is meant by twang. I know there is a difference between cuban and non cuban cigars/tobacco. For me I notice it as a more defined flavor and taste. I also notice there is a different smell of the tobacco, a sweeter smell when I open a box/bundle for the first time when they arrive. I note similarities to good Nacaraguan tobacco (especially corojo) and some Honduran tobacco (corojo) but, they dont have that extra smell or taste I refer to in cuban cigars. Is this the twang that is referred to?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

it is what it is...i dunno either..i think they mean tang...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Not sure if you've seen this one:
Earth or Twang?

Alot of good descriptions and opinions in this thread.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> it is what it is...i dunno either..i think they mean tang...


Freddy you are killin me...:r

Klugs....Explain the "twang" please. RJT


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

It's a particular aroma/taste. I've only had a few cubans, but several of them - not including the Monte #2, had a very distinctive taste at one point or another within the smoke. They were different brands and even different wrappers/shapes, etc. But the twang was there.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I define the Habano "twang" as a certain mix of earthiness and spiciness that is uniquely imparted to the tobacco as a result of the region in which it is grown and processed. It is hard to find the habano twang in any other cigars, although IMHO some of the Pepins are getting there.

Bitterness would be the opposite of "twang" for me personally.

I also define a Fuente "Twang" as related to my own palette, although it is much different than the habano twang. The Fuente twang involves more vegetal flavors, less earthiness


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Not sure if you've seen this one:
> Earth or Twang?
> 
> Alot of good descriptions and opinions in this thread.


Thanks Blake. So I found this which gives an understandable explanation:

>>When I say twang, I am talking about that pungent, puckery flavor that signifies real cuban tobacco, that flavor in the background that helps you identify fakes when it isn't there. When I think of "twang", that is the taste I am talking about. That certain I-Know-Not-What.<<

But then I also found this:
>>More specifically, twang is something that is provided (by a cuban cigar) when it is "on" and there is a burst of flavors in your mouth. A cigar can be earthy and provide twang at the same time. I've found this in the Bolivar CJ's. Great earthy and spicy Bolivar taste with some twang<<

The "burst of flavor" description helps a lot, moreso than the first one which describes "that certain I-Know-Not-What". But, I don't know if it can only be used to describe cuban smokes, because I have experienced it in one or two non cuban smokes too (Pepins), but, not that many and they were definitely exceptional cigars cuban and non cuban alike.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I always associate the unique taste of cuban cigars with spiciness which quickly fills my tongue and palate. This spiciness seems to hit my entire mouth and tongue which then leads to sort of a richness of flavors that envelops my mouth and tongue that I seldom ever get from NCs. I guess that's what I associate with twang.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

donp

to me ... "twang" or "tang" is the acidy taste you only get from cuban cigars...sometime referred to as "citrus" or "citrusy"(i hate that term "citrusy").

why do you think they named artificial orange juice "tang".

derrek


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Je ne sais quoi


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

burninator said:


> Je ne sais quoi


Yep...it would seem so.

I like the description, "burst of flavor", that's specific to a Cuban cigar. It can be spicey, sweet, citrusy, etc. but definitely a distinct and unique taste...and very memorable.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Twang is that annoying quality of "new age" country music


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah, I thought is was just a certain style of pronounciation and delivery occurring in country/western singers and their music.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

dvickery said:


> donp
> 
> to me ... "twang" or "tang" is the acidy taste you only get from cuban cigars...sometime referred to as "citrus" or "citrusy"(i hate that term "citrusy").
> 
> ...


Yeah but the only thing is, not all of them have citrus notes. Hehe, and as for Tang, I hope to never taste that in a cigar.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Brandon said:


> Twang is that annoying quality of "new age" country music


:tpd: :r


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

I think Bruce puts into perspective in this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=211701&postcount=20

"Twang" = sound
"Tang" = flavor

MRN uses "tang" to describe flavor. To me there is an underlying nuance (a richness if you will) that is in most havanas. I can't describe it, but I can only taste it in havanas.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

"the horror, the horror!"

Brandon's description is the closest!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IamLoki said:


> To me there is an underlying nuance (a richness if you will) that is in most havanas. I can't describe it, but I can only taste it in havanas.


I would have to agree that most Habanos have a certain amount of depth and rich flavor to them that I have not found in ANY nc. Not saying the NC's have bad flavor, I've just never experienced any with the richness I find in Habanos. Most just seem sort of flat.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Hahaha Bruces #1 term to use when talking about cuban cigars! 

mikes


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

IamLoki said:


> I think Bruce puts into perspective in this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=211701&postcount=20
> 
> "Twang" = sound
> "Tang" = flavor
> ...


I'll buy this description, mostly because of the variation in all cuban cigars and, because of the richness and nuance you spoke of, present in all cuban tobacco.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Peppery tingling on the tongue and lips permeating to the back of the throat. Subtle yet strong with an aged Punch, and sweet and strong with an aged Partagas.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it..............:sb


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I just started smiling when I read the title of this thread in anticipation of Bruce's response.  :r


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> I just started smiling when I read the title of this thread in anticipation of Bruce's response.  :r


Hehe, and so now I know


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I think I've gotten an answer to my question. I just had a RASS a short while ago, and in addition to liking these bad boyz a lot, I came up with an understanding of "twang". It was in front of my face (so to speak) all the time.  I recognize this particular taste or flavor each time I have smoked a cigar made from cuban seed. Lately I have been smoking a lot of Pepins, Camacho's and more recently, Cuban cigars (RASS and Monte 4's). There is a certain kind of spicey, peppery sweet taste which tingles my nostrils and tip of my tongue. It is not unpleasant, and always after the initial tingle I get that certain fruity, sweet taste. I was mistaking it for the taste of ligero which I like a lot. Then I thought it was strictly a Nicaraguan taste but, I couldn't explain how Honduran tobacco (in Camacho corojos) could have the taste too. I was able to narrow it down though to certain commonalities I taste in Cuban cigars, and NC cigars, which have in common cuban seed. 
So I smoke this RASS this evening and I note very similar tastes and flavors with the Camacho corojo (toro) I had yesterday. The RASS has that "twang" that tastes like a kind of subdued sweet fruit, coupled with a spiceiness that runs throughout the smoke; the creaminess doesn't mask it; it's just there. 
The Camacho corojo (first generation cuban corojo seed ligero) has a very similar twang as well, and not the same as many other NC's I have had. The Pepins I have smoked have it too, especially the Habana Leon. It is a favorite taste of mine and what each of these smokes I have had have in common is cuban seed. 
The "twang" taste in the RASS is much more well defined but, not by a lot compared to the Camacho and Pepins. But the RASS has many more flavors in one smoke which the other two NC's simply don't have which I attribute to the native environment from which they come. 
I have also learned that "twang" is definitely not an annoying accent, or a fruit drink but something more tangible and good :dr


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

donp said:


> I been seeing reference to "twang" in the Habanos forums here, and don't know what is meant by that. I figure it is a descriptive term but, what is it describing? Is it a taste? If so, what kind? Is it a reference to a spiciness or pepperyness? If so, what kind of spice or pepper? Inquiring minds wanna know


Twang......it's the sound a Telecaster makes on the bridge pickup going through a Twin Reverb!

ATL


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Twang......it's the sound a Telecaster makes on the bridge pickup going through a Twin Reverb!
> 
> ATL


Uhhh, and Jimi Hendrix enters into the discussion; I wuz waitin for that 
Oops! My bad, Jimi used a Stratocaster.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Dwight Yokum has Twang


----------

